
Show HN: Corsair Game – Minecraft Meets the Martian in Space - Nestoriaan
https://corsair-game.net
======
hekto
I'm another guy working on the game.

Whoa, thanks for the attention! Left the computer here and came back after an
hour to see quite a few new email signups... Didn't really know what to
expect, but this was a positive surprise!

Anyway, regarding the similarities with Space Engineers, it is understandable,
as both are kind of first person space games. To be honest, it has been a
while since I looked at their game, but I believe our vision is different. We
have more of a back story, more gameplay (not just a sandbox), living
ecosystems, NPCs, missions, etc. Ship building is a core part, where you build
and improve your ship and crew to be able to travel further and explore more.

The demo we have on our site is a bit dated concept version we built with
WebGL (Three.js and Cannon.js). We have recently moved to Unity and are
working on an intro/tutorial that will be our new downloadable demo. ETA of
that is few weeks from now at least.

~~~
z3t4
I think it's a great concept. It looks good, but the controls are a bit funky
and not intuitive, compared to for example Minecraft where you "got it" right
away. You should make the demo into a tutorial, so when ppl make the decision
to buy or not, they already know how to play.

------
Nr7
Looks similar to Space Engineers:
[http://www.spaceengineersgame.com/](http://www.spaceengineersgame.com/)

~~~
throwaway21816
Has that become any better? last time I played with it about the only mechanic
that worked was slamming ships into rocks and watching them crumple

~~~
exar0815
Planets, programmable systems, automation, the game is basically constantly
under development

------
soared
After watching the video I didn't understand the game at all. Maybe add some
text "Explore the open world" or something.

------
anonbanker
Regarding your demo: When Firefox is an unsupported browser, and it isn't the
year 2000 anymore, I stop using your website.

Looked like a fun game, but unless it has a (not half-assed) SteamOS port, you
probably won't get my money.

~~~
speps
I don't understand the downvote, if the demo doesn't work on half the
browsers[0] in the world at the moment then it's not great is it? More so when
most of them can actually have decent WebGL performance.

[0]: [http://gs.statcounter.com/](http://gs.statcounter.com/)

~~~
mikeash
Better support for the demo would be good, sure. But "I stop using your
website" because one feature of it is browser-specific is rather extreme. And
the snipe about SteamOS support, when as far as I can see there's no mention
of target platforms at all, just comes off as rude.

~~~
anonbanker
There was a lot of density in my comment. I'll unravel.

The point is I'm a linux-only gamer using firefox. I am clearly not their
target market. I felt it appropriate to explain that I was not about to
download chrome(ium) on my device in order to view their game. Browser
monocultures are a dangerous meme I do not wish to support.

If there was a chance it would be ported to SteamOS, I would buy it in a
heartbeat, even if I didn't get to play the demo (the Youtube video was nice).
It's safe to guess (I'd love to be wrong) that, if they're focusing on only
one browser, they're likely going to focus on only one platform. If I'm wrong,
and this ends up being released via emscripten/asm.js, (or, even better, a
_native SteamOS port_ ) I'll happily eat my words.

SteamOS has some _lousy_ linux ports so far, unless you get Ryan Gordon to
port it, or use Unity/Unreal. My "Half-assed" parenthetical was in reference
to this. There's a real Blue Ocean opportunity here for good coders fluent in
DirectX and OpenGL/SDL to make decent careers off porting to SteamOS right
now.

~~~
hekto
I work on the game. Really happy to hear you like what we have done, and sorry
to disappoint. We have moved from WebGL to Unity and are currently porting our
demo.

Send us an email at hello@corsair-game.net if you want to help test our Linux
releases!

~~~
anonbanker
(lengthy) email sent. The fact that you ported from WebGL to Unity proves that
I was largely barking up the wrong tree.

------
evo_9
This looks pretty cool, our minecraft addicted kids are going to love it.

I'm curious, do you plan to charge for this game? And if so, I wonder how that
might work when it's a browser-based game. Ads? Subscription? Something else?

~~~
hekto
We will charge for the game, yes. We are building the game with the Unity
Engine, and that allows us to release on practically any platform we want.
Currently we are aiming for a standalone PC/Mac/Linux release, but mobile is
of course also interesting. First things first, though.

We are considering selling the game on Steam, but have not decided yet.

~~~
DanGarcia595
While steam is a good platform to sell on, I think a lot of people here will
agree that selling a DRM free version on sites like GOG.com would be awesome
especially if you can support Linux.

~~~
simonbw
What about GOG is better than steam? I'm pretty sure you can sell your game
DRM free on steam too. Valve is also pushing pretty hard for Linux gaming.

------
motoboi
oh my god. I'm five minutes guiding the mini man to the other asteroids. I
could only make eletronic parts with the two asteroids close.

~~~
motoboi
Did anyone manage to create anything other than eletronic parts?

~~~
danneu

        - 2x polymer = empty hull
        - hull + electronics = boardable ship (unpowered)
    

Then I got back to work.

------
ameister14
creepers...in space?

